# Contact number for Play.com?



## tallpaul (24 Nov 2008)

I have a problem with Play.com where my credit card details seem to caught in a processing loop and my purchase will not go through. This status has been ongoing for two weeks. 

Play have a number 0845 8001020 on their website. I have tried to ring it by putting 00 44 in front of it and dropping the zero but I just get a message saying service is unavailable. I also can't fro the life of me find an email address for them on their site.

Does anyone have a contact number for them? In addition, can we ring 0845 number from Ireland.


----------



## edevlin (24 Nov 2008)

i think there is a link on the site where u can email. i had problems before and emailed them and they sorted it out very quickly


----------



## tallpaul (24 Nov 2008)

edevlin said:


> i think there is a link on the site where u can email. i had problems before and emailed them and they sorted it out very quickly


 
Thanks. Can you provide a link on the Play.com site or perhaps you might still have it? I can't find anything of the kind on the site.


----------



## advisor (24 Nov 2008)

You could try this number: 0044 1534 877595


----------



## ngwrbc (24 Nov 2008)

advisor said:


> You could try this number: 0044 1534 877595


 

You beat me to it! 

 
0044 1534 877595 - i've got through to them on this number only recently, very helpful customer service team also


----------



## MB05 (24 Nov 2008)

I found this website good for finding alternative numbers like this - http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php


----------



## djCoors (24 Nov 2008)

advisor said:


> You could try this number: 0044 1534 877595



Thanks!


----------



## tallpaul (25 Nov 2008)

advisor said:


> You could try this number: 0044 1534 877595


 


ngwrbc said:


> 0044 1534 877595 - i've got through to them on this number only recently, very helpful customer service team also


 
Many many thanks guys. This number worked and I spoke to Play this morning to sort out my problem. 

Definitely a number to note for the future.


----------



## DubShelley (6 Jan 2009)

tallpaul said:


> Many many thanks guys. This number worked and I spoke to Play this morning to sort out my problem.
> 
> Definitely a number to note for the future.


 
I've been trying to call this number for a week and I keep getting an automated message saying the service is unavailable....anyone have any ideas? I ordered a Wii game on 26/11/08 and it still hasn't arrived!!! Apparently there's supposed to be a link on the website to report undelivered items but it's not working for me...

I also tried emailing info@play.com, orders@play.com and helpdesk@play.com ...emails bounced back from the first two and I'm still waiting for a response from the 3rd one.

I really don't understand how they can get away with making it so ridiculously difficult to get through to them...I'd complain to them only I don't have any contact details


----------



## snowy (7 Jan 2009)

0044 2890921724

i got through on this last week


----------



## DubShelley (8 Jan 2009)

snowy said:


> 0044 2890921724
> 
> i got through on this last week


 
Thanks Snowy! I'll try that one later on...


----------



## DubShelley (8 Jan 2009)

DubShelley said:


> Thanks Snowy! I'll try that one later on...


 
Ok that worked! Thanks a million for your help!


----------

